# low AMH levels and recurrent miscarriage



## bumpyplease

Hi Ladies,

just to give you a bit of background i have no children and have been TTC for a year and have had 3 MC, im hoping one of you wonderful ladies might be going through something similar and wondered if anyone can give me any advice?

I have just completed my recurrent miscarriage testing and went in for my results yesterday. All of my test results were fine except for one. And that is my ovarian reserve. I have low AMH levels (anti mallerian hormone) which means my egg quality is poor. My consultant said he was shocked at the levels for my age as usually the levels become lower when you get a bit older. He also said usually people would find it difficult to conceive, but obviously not in my case!!

It was one of the worst outcomes for me as there is nothing they can do to improve things. his advice was to just continue to try hoping that one will be lucky! i dont even fit in the criteria for IVF as he said since i am falling the wait will be 3 years for me! 

im obviously devastated as time is of an essense now so we just need to keep trying and hope that we may get lucky. I hate not being able to do anything/take anything to improve the odds though.

Has anyone else been told they have low AMH levels or know anything about it? 

Also most of my research leads to people with low AMH levels that struggle to concieve, i seem to be able to conceive but miscarry every time at around 8 weeks. anyone else going through something similar?

thanks for reading and :hugs: to all x


----------



## urchin

Hi there - I have low AMH (it's around 2/3 I can never remember exactly) and have o ly conceived once.... Which ended with a miscarriage at around the same time as yours.

The advice I was given was to go for IVF with donor eggs, as I'm unlikely to respond to the hormones ... But also because my egg quality is likely to be very low - there's no point going through the whole IVF pallava with eggs that won't get past 8 weeks.

We had to go private for IVF as I am too old to get it on the NHS - whereabouts are you?is going private an option?


----------



## bluebutterfli

So sorry to hear of your loss.

I also have a low amh. (Mine is less than .16). Don't give up. There is a great book called The Fertile Female that has given me a lot of hope in what many would say is a hopless situation. You can and Will carry a baby to full term. Your body may just need a little attention from you first. Best of luck to you.


----------



## lily12

Hi,

I am sorry to hear of your loss. I recently read a blog post on the fertile heart website about low amh and high fsh and that there is hope to overcoming it. I have read testimonials on that website as well of women having high fsh and low amh numbers and having healthy naturally and ivf conceived babies. I do not know my amh - I don't know if it is the whole story.

take care of yourself,
big hug


----------



## Kariberi

Hi Bumpyplease!

I'm sorry to hear about your losses, they aren't easy or fun to deal with. I too have had 3 recurrent miscarriages within a year and recently was diagnosed with low AMH levels as well. I'm 30, so being that I am still "young" (I feel old, ha), I should have a much higher level of AMH. I also don't have a problem conceiving but can't seem to keep a pregnancy. My RE told me that low AMH and poor egg quality go hand in hand with recurrent miscarriages. 

Have you had any fertility treatments done? Or are you planning to do anything? This is all new for me so I would love to chat about our experiences. 

Warmest regards!


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi Kariberi,

wow our stories are VERY similar! we are even the same age!

i havent looked into fertility treatments just yet, we are probably going to try to conceive successfully one more year before looking into that. my consultant was reassured that we are getting pregnant, and getting pregnant rather quickly so he thinks there is hope. He said most people in our situation would struggle to get pregnant at all so to get pregnant 4 times in one year is pretty good going! he therefore thinks IVF probably woudlnt help me that much at the moment, and of course there is the hefty cost associated with ivf!
he suggested that we keep on trying (if we can cope with it mentally) and its like a roll of the dice and he just hopes we get a lucky one! so we willl try again for 2012 and hope for the best! if not we will then consider our options.

have you thought about/looked into any treatments?

feel free to PM me if you want to know any more. would be good to keep in touch and hopefully we will get our LO in our arms in 2012! x


----------



## Kaz82

Hi ladies, I am 29 and ttc no 1 - i had a miscarriage in march this year and have also got low AMH (7.33) I have only just found out so anxious to what this means. The plan is to continue ttc in 2012 and hope we are blessed with a healthy pregnancy/ baby. It's been quite stressful but seeing I am not alone is helpful


----------



## mom1day

Hi Everyone, 

Its a little comforting to know that many of you have been through similar situations. I'm 32yo and started ttc in August and immediately got preganant and suffered an early mc at 5 weeks. In October had another early mc and immediately went to re doctor. Just got my results back which were not good AMH (.17) and FSH (20). They want to retest next cycle. Hoping you ladies have some success stories to share!


----------



## Donna210369

Hi Ladies, I have low AMH levels and my fertility consultant advised me to take a good quality omega 3,6,9. I did that for 3 months and the quality of my embryos surprised them all (they were really good). Unfortunately none of them took, but it cant hurt. It does take 3 months for it to do any good though so you'll need to be patient. Good luck xx


----------



## joanna3

Hi bumpyplease!

I am so glad I found this thread. Our stories are similar. I am 29 and have had 2 m/c in the past 6 months. I just finished my recurrent miscarriage bloodwork, and my AMH came back as being very low. I see you're expecting now, and that gives me hope! Was there anything special that you did this time around?? Right now, I am taking regular prenatal vitamins, extra folic acid (I'm also positive for MTHFR), and baby aspirin. 

Thanks!


----------



## DL2016

Hello!
I know this is an old thread but I have created a new account because I was searching someone who has the same situation as me. I have had 2 miscarriages in a row and then was stunned with the AMH result(0,4) and was immediately advised by the doctor to go for an IVF.but she counted 18 follicles on my ultrasound which is a normal number for my age (28). I see that u were able to get pregnant which is great news. How many tries did you have after your miscarriages?and have u checked ur AMH levels again?
Please I'm so disparate and I hope you can help me with advice. I'm not sure if I should go to Ivf or not:/


----------



## TTC74

I have extremely low AMH, too (.23). So, I am in the same boat. I've been TTC for 26 months and have had 2 BFPs (one ectopic and one MMC at 9 weeks). Since then, I found a ton of research showing that DHEA (which is controversial in the general population) is extremely helpful for those with low AMH. So, I've added it to my supplementation. So, in sum, I'm taking prenatals, Vits B, D, and E, DHEA, Omega 3-6-9, Ubiquinol, Maca, and baby aspirin. Everything but the vits and Omega have been added to my regimen in the last 2 months. So, we'll see how things turn out.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Hey! Thought I'd share. I have an amh of .024, and have also been diagnosed with low or Diminshed ovarian reserve. You also want to consider other factors like your fsh, follicle count (afc) lh and dhea. Defiantly have these tested if you haven't yet as dhea improves egg quailty for women in our situation, but too much has adverse affects. For example: dhea improves egg quailty when you test out of range, but negataviely affect the quailty for someone like me who tests in a healthy range. I still suffer from DOR buut not because of a lack of DHEA. I take prenatal, multivitamin, vit d, coq10 600mg daily, and pregnitute. I've been on all this stuff since December. We've been ttc for 6.5 years and got our very first bfp, naturally, in April. We lost it. I also had a tubal lavage back in Feb. I don't know if the supplements made a difference. I'd like to think so. But who knows for sure? My worst lab numbers came in Feb after 3 months on them.


----------



## 2have4kids

If you haven't also been trsted for immune issues it's really important to do so before you start pursuing private ivf's. So many women with low AMH also, coincidentally have things like Thrombophelia, MTHFR, NKC's, Antiphospholipid Antibodies and after paying for 1 international ivf I discovered this about myself. In fact there's a whole group of women who have the same AMH and happened to also have immune problems which are very easily treated. Four of us (2 have NKC's) went to Reprofit International in Czech Rep. for donor egg ivf and 2 had twins last year and now (one ladies is out if Aussie, two in Britain) two of us, myself and s British lady, are pregnant with twins we believe too (very high hcg beta blood scores). 

Reprofit has one of the largest donor banks in Europe, their success rates are 60-80% and if you want to try ivf 1st before going the donor route they can do this for you too. They can also nail down the timing whereas other clinics ryn a very costly process as they don't nail the timing down do you have to leave work at a moments notice & purchase last minute flights (Serum in Athens is a good example to avoid). I've been to other clinics as have the other ladies and we all have had our family's & dreams filfilled at Reprofit. I just got back 2 weeks ago and while I was diagnosed with DOR, the same as you we were lucky enough to conceive our 1st last year naturally. But after 6 years! I wasn't ready to wait for another 6 years to give our wee girl siblings so I went when she was 8 months old and while I'm still on maternity leave. I chose to do embryo adoption where they matched our profiles perfectly to donors and I had a frozen embryo transfer. We've spent 3 x 10,000/ivf & donor egg ivf before I realized I had immune issues. Then 2 more unsucessful attempts at Serum (not known for embryo quality and they refused to tell me all of the characteristics of the donor). Then we got our lucky natural! And now twins with Reprofit. So depending on what you want, you can have your family but don't keep waiting emdlessly, get tested for immunes and then be brave and go to Europe. Pm me if you want more info or want to speak to the other ladies who were in your shoes and now have families.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Did anyone have their tissue tested for reasons why they miscarried?


----------

